# Budget digital camera for landscape photography



## kashan123999 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have budget of round about 250$ and I am confused about which point and shoot will do very good low light photography along with landscape photography (i am not even a beginnar,just an amateur,photography lover) 

I shortlisted 3 of the cameras,I don't know much about the things such as aperture,focal length and wide angle lens etc


1. Ixus 500/510 hs
2. Ixus 255 hs
3. Ixus 240 hs
4. powershot 530 Elph..

please help me?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2013)

kashan123999 said:


> I have budget of round about 250$ and I am confused about which point and shoot will do very good low light photography along with landscape photography (i am not even a beginnar,just an amateur,photography lover)
> 
> I shortlisted 3 of the cameras,I don't know much about the things such as aperture,focal length and wide angle lens etc
> 
> ...



Well really no point and shoot camera is going to have very good lowlight performance, the sensors they are equipped with are very small in comparison to a DSLR and as a result their lowlight capabilies are extremely limited.  You'll find the same issue with "bridge" or "superzoom" cameras, they can do a respectable enough job in good lighting (full daylight) but once the light level starts to drop you'll run into problems rather quickly without a flash.

Just curious, what is it you hope to use the camera for in low light conditions?


----------



## goodguy (Dec 26, 2013)

If you want a point and shoot camera that works pretty well in low light I would suggest a Canon G11 or Canon G12.
These are older cameras but are excellent for the hobbyist.
Maybe you will still be able to find Canon G12 new.
It will not be as good as a DSLR in low light but it is still better then most P&S cameras.
I have the Canon G15 which I will use in all light condition including low light and I take good shots up to 3200ISO but this camera might be a bit out of your budget. The G12 was the camera that came before the G15 and as I said is a good camera too.

Another camera you can consider is the Canon S110


----------



## kashan123999 (Dec 27, 2013)

actually my budget is like,in my country it is Rs. 24000 (pakistani rupees) which sums upto $227..and the most costly camera I am able to buy is Ixus 255 or similar priced cameras....It is my first camera and I am just a nature lover,just need a camera which is much better than smartphone cameras like Iphone 5S/Lumia 920/Galaxy note 3...Equalling the likes of Xperia z1/lumia 1520 etc...and have good capability of landscape photography (good telephoto + wide angle)..thats why i shortlisted above mentioned cameras,maybe you all can tell something even better for my demands...please help me


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

kashan123999 said:


> actually my budget is like,in my country it is Rs. 24000 (pakistani rupees) which sums upto $227..and the most costly camera I am able to buy is Ixus 255 or similar priced cameras....It is my first camera and I am just a nature lover,just need a camera which is much better than smartphone cameras like Iphone 5S/Lumia 920/Galaxy note 3...Equalling the likes of Xperia z1/lumia 1520 etc...and have good capability of landscape photography (good telephoto + wide angle)..thats why i shortlisted above mentioned cameras,maybe you all can tell something even better for my demands...please help me



Ok, well I don't actually own any of the cameras on your list, let me research them today and see what I can find out, then I'll make a recommendation based on the research.  Won't be quite as good as a hands on review but I'll do what I can


----------



## kashan123999 (Dec 27, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> kashan123999 said:
> 
> 
> > actually my budget is like,in my country it is Rs. 24000 (pakistani rupees) which sums upto $227..and the most costly camera I am able to buy is Ixus 255 or similar priced cameras....It is my first camera and I am just a nature lover,just need a camera which is much better than smartphone cameras like Iphone 5S/Lumia 920/Galaxy note 3...Equalling the likes of Xperia z1/lumia 1520 etc...and have good capability of landscape photography (good telephoto + wide angle)..thats why i shortlisted above mentioned cameras,maybe you all can tell something even better for my demands...please help me
> ...




Very Grateful of you sir, I am extremely thankful to you...and also if search for powershot sx240 (if you have time and mood i mean  ) ,just found it,it surely has nice telephoto and aperture f value at full zoom....


----------

